# DCC LED 'SLow Dim' Circuit



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a simple circuit add-on for forward [ or rear] LED lights on a locomotive, and can be used on any scale if there is sufficient room for the components ..

As drawn it will provide about 1 1/2 seconds of time when the light function is turned off, and the LED will slowly dim and die.

It will also be helpful maintain consistent LED operation during brief periods of power interruption. It also includes current limiting on function actuation

Credit for the original suggestion for this circuit goes to Bwells, who also drew the final schematic.. 









Also, link attached to show operation on breadboard


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I would say that the slow-dim feature interests me more than the non-interrupted power lose solution. This feature was a "freebie" from the original idea and proved to be quite interesting.
I have an F7 waiting for DCC and LED's and for the cost of a cap, I plan on doing it. I have plenty of room so size of cap is not a consideration.


----------

